# Butterkrebse



## Norman 20 (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo 

wie fängt man Butterkrebse#c?
Und wann|kopfkrat? 
Und mit was;+?                 

Danke   :q 
       Tobias


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

Gar nicht, weil die sich verstecken bis der Panzer ausgehärtet ist und sich entsprechend nicht mir gängigen Methoden fangen lassen!
Die müssen sich in der Zeit (12-24 Std) sogar vor ihren eigen Artgenossen fürchten!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

Hab mal gehört das man kleine Gefässe wie Dosen oder dergleichen an einem Seil (wie eine Aalschnur) befestigen und im Gewässer versenken kann. Die gehäuteten Krebse flüchten gerne in solche Unterstände und man kann sie dann einfach rausnehmen.

Waidgerecht ist das ganze auch. Die Krebse sind ja nicht gefangen oder irgendwie gehakt. Wenn er weiter möchte, dann verlässt er den Unterstand.


----------



## thanatos (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

einfach Koservendosen ,am besten innen schon etwas angerostet,in etwa
30-40 cm unterwasser legen !!! etwas Bodenschlamm mit rein .Über nacht
liegen lassen und am nächsten Tag zügig rausnehmen,wenn es zum 
Aalangeln sein soll-die Schlängler nehmen auch Hartware die Scheren
entfernen beschleunigt den Biß ,ist aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

Ich kann nur etwas zum Kamberkrebs schreiben.
Nein der verlässt auch weich, nachts sein Versteck und frisst.
Nachts und bei klaren Wasser kann man Ihn am Rand im flachen Wasser gut sammeln. 

Wo also leere Panzer liegen wird auch der Krebs nicht fern sein.


----------



## antonio (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

mal so ne frage.
wie bestimmt man beim butterkrebs um welche art es sich handelt, wenn man den panzer nicht hat.
der europäische steht ja unter schutz.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

@antonio


> der europäische steht ja unter schutz.


Das ist ja bekanntlich Ländersache,in BW z.B. hat der Edelkrebs Schonzeit und Mindestmaß!


*Edelkrebs, Flusskrebs*
      Weibchen
      1. Oktober bis 10. Juli
      12 cm
      Männchen
      1. Oktober bis 31. Dezember
      12 cm
*Steinkrebs*
      Weibchen
      1. Oktober bis 10. Juli
      8 cm
      Männchen
      1. Oktober bis 31. Dezember
      8 cm

Jürgen


----------



## antonio (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

soweit ich weiß steht er in d auf der roten liste
und ist im bundesnaturschutzgesetz als streng geschützt ausgewiesen und der fang ohne behördliche genehmigung nicht erlaubt.

antonio


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

Nehmt halt weiche Wollhandkrabben, die stehen garantiert nicht unter irgendwelchem Schutz und als Köder tun sie es genauso.


----------



## Kielerfreund (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

Vieleicht sollte uns der Themenersteller erst einmal sagen was er mit Butterkrebsen meint.

Allzuoft habe ich es erlebt, das mit Krebs die Wollhandkabbe gemeint war.

Die Bezeichnung Butter sollte dann den panzerlosen Zustand der Krabbe bezeichnen.

Und in diesem Zustand ist die Wollhandkrabbe ein idealer Aalköder.

Die Wollandkrabbe steht nicht unter Schutz und wird gerade im Bereich der Elbe und im NOK gerne gefangen.

Ich benutze dazu: Mehrere Dachpannen, die ich ufernah ins Wasser lege.
1 Mal die Woche gehe ich ernten.
Dachpfanne hoch, Krabben in Eimer, Dachpfanne runter.

Ist ganz einfach und ich habe noch nie Probleme bekommen.

Hier mal ein Link, der bitte sofort gelöscht werden kann falls er unerwünscht ist.
http://www.fischschutz.de/fremdarten/74-wollhandkrabbe

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*



antonio schrieb:


> mal so ne frage.
> wie bestimmt man beim butterkrebs um welche art es sich handelt, wenn man den panzer nicht hat.
> der europäische steht ja unter schutz.
> 
> antonio


 
Den Panzer hat er ja, nur ist der eben noch weich.

Wenn Ihr schon Wollhandkrabben mit Krebsen als Köder vergleicht, die Krabbe ist ungleich besser.

Nicht Ihn jedem Gewässer lieben Aale Krebse, auch nicht wenn es da von Krebsen wimmelt. #c


----------



## Michael.S (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

Vor längerer Zeit gab es in unserem Vereinssee eine ware Krebsplage ,das waren Kamberkrebse die dort eingesetzt wurden und sich Explosionsartig vermehrt haben ,Abends kamen die ins Flachwasser und waren da leicht mit einem feinmaschigen Kescher oder mit einer Senke  zu fangen ,das waren beste Raubfischköder ich habe allerhand damit gefangen vor allem  große Barsche und das waren keine Butterkrebse ,ich habe immer möglichst kleine genommen die auch reichlich da waren , das war auch der einzigste Köder der noch ging da die sich scheinbar nicht selber fressen ,Boilies und Tauwürmer haben die weggefressen habe das mal im Flachwasser probiert ,so ein Boilie war ruck zuck weg


----------



## Kielerfreund (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Vor längerer Zeit gab es in unserem Vereinssee eine ware Krebsplage ,das waren Kamberkrebse die dort eingesetzt wurden und sich Explosionsartig vermehrt haben ,Abends kamen die ins Flachwasser und waren da leicht mit einem feinmaschigen Kescher oder mit einer Senke  zu fangen ,das waren beste Raubfischköder ich habe allerhand damit gefangen vor allem  große Barsche und das waren keine Butterkrebse ,ich habe immer möglichst kleine genommen die auch reichlich da waren , das war auch der einzigste Köder der noch ging da die sich scheinbar nicht selber fressen ,Boilies und Tauwürmer haben die weggefressen habe das mal im Flachwasser probiert ,so ein Boilie war ruck zuck weg




Wie tötest Du so einen Krebs, bevor er auf den Haken kommt ?


----------



## antonio (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

muß man nicht nur lebende wirbeltiere sind verboten.

antonio


----------



## Kielerfreund (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

...dat gruseld mich gerade.

Aber gut , dann bin ich wohl ein Weichei.

Ohne Flax, ich wüßte nicht wie ich so ein lebendes Geschöpf auf den Haken ziehen soll.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## antonio (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

wie machst du es denn mit nem wurm?

antonio


----------



## Kielerfreund (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

okay,, ja wie sich doch Gedanken und Bilder verselbständigen.

Klar haue ich den auch so auf den Haken.
Ich stamme auch noch aus der Zeit mit lebenden Köderfischen.

Für mich war es eben unvorstellbar sonne Krabbe aufzupieksen, nur ich  selbst habe die zu meiner hochkampf -Aalzeit selbst zerteilt und beködert.
Nach dem Zerteilen hat sie natürlich nicht mehr gelebt.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Michael.S (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

Mit ner Ködernadel ,ein paar Stiche in die Brust und spätestens nach dem Aufziehen mit der Nadel dürften die tot sein


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

Nach meinem Wissenstand ist die Verwendung von lebenden Krebsen als Köder aus gutem Grund verboten!
Leider finde ich den entsprechenden Gesetzestext nicht.
*Wenn als Köder verwendet, dann nur abgekocht!*
Auf der Seite des Edelkrebsprojekts NRW, steht zwar nur nach längerem 
Einfrieren(was auch immer "längeres Einfrieren" ist?),aber dieses ist nur als Empfehlung zu sehen!

Zitat:
Ein Ausbruch der  Krebspest nach der Verwendung von amerikanischen Flusskrebsen als Angelköder ist  belegt. Derartige Köder können nur nach längerem Einfrieren ohne Gefahr  verwendet werden.

http://www.edelkrebsprojektnrw.de/krebse_body.htm

Jürgen


----------



## daci7 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nach meinem Wissenstand ist die Verwendung von lebenden Krebsen als Köder aus gutem Grund verboten!
> Leider finde ich den entsprechenden Gesetzestext nicht.
> *Wenn als Köder verwendet, dann nur abgekocht!*
> Auf der Seite des Edelkrebsprojekts NRW, steht zwar nur nach längerem
> ...


Man sollte generell nur die Krebse aus dem Gewässer nehmen - dann braucht man auch nicht abkochen.


----------



## antonio (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

mag sein, daß dies in einzelnen fischereiverordnungen oder gewässerordnungen steht, aber grundsätzlich ist das angeln nur mit lebenden wirbeltieren verboten.
ich kenne zumindest kein gesetz in dem etws anderes steht.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*



> Man sollte generell nur die Krebse aus dem Gewässer nehmen - dann braucht man auch nicht abkochen.


Falsch,ich bin mir ganz sicher,es sind nur abgekochte Krebse erlaubt!
Ich hatte selbst mal einen Thread,wegen lebenden Krebsen und da wurde
ich auch entsprechend "aufgeklärt".
Da will der Gesetzgeber eben auf Nummer sicher gehen und berechtigterweise den Anglern nicht über den Weg trauen, denn die sind ja einfallsreich im umgehen von Vorschriften!

Na vielleicht glaubt ihr dem Thomas mehr als mir:

_*Thomas9904*_ 
              Administrator



 

                Dabei seit: 12.2000
                                  Alter: 50
                                      Beiträge: 42.713                 

                 Blog-Einträge: 2






*AW: Erfahrungen mit lebenden Amikrebsen ?* 
                                                                                Genauer Text dazu (Landesfischereiverordnung, § 3 Fischerei mit Angeln, Absatz 4):
*zehnfüßige Süßwasserkrebse oder Teile davon dürfen nur als Köder  verwendet werden, wenn sie zuvor abgekocht oder in sonstiger Weise  keimfrei gemacht wurden.*

Aus dem Thread:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108471





Jürgen


----------



## antonio (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*

genau das was ich sagte, wenn dann in einzelnen fischereiverordnungen oder gewässerordnungen aber nicht grundsätzlich.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Butterkrebse*



> genau das was ich sagte, wenn dann in einzelnen fischereiverordnungen oder gewässerordnungen aber nicht grundsätzlich.



Auch wieder richtig!
Dann soll der TS eben mal seine Landesfischereiordnung lesen!(Wolfsburg=Niedersachsen?)

Jürgen


----------

